# 'Its Curtain Time' NKPS present to you... Theatre Royal May '13



## Ninja Kitten (May 27, 2013)

4am and my alarms screaming " its splore time " whooooop!! its the only time i ever manage to fall out of bed smiling we were both like excited school kids on this one and she did not dissapoint us...however the entry was one unlike we have never come across before...never before have i ever had to strip off and squeeze backwards through a gap our bags only just fit through, to be confronted by ice cold water you then have to plunge into up to your waist and try to negotiate floating chairs and beer crates in order to avoid hypothermia and reach dry land! it just gets better!! the place is simply beautiful and although work has started she had so many lovely features left...A true little gem this one...Splored as always with my partner in crime PS.. top one tink! on with the pics...PS will follow with him...


Theatre Royal...............








































QUICK YOUR ON...GET BACK IN!!!


​


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2013)

Hilarious access... Epic interior... Ace company...Yep, all in all a BRILLIANT mooch!!
Heres my pix...









































Matinee time...





Cheers for lookin'​


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 27, 2013)

lovely shots by both, as always. what a stunning place!


----------



## krela (May 27, 2013)

Get yer feet out for the lads... 

It's becoming a habit!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 27, 2013)

Then are fantastic shots well done the pair of you , ha ha PS looks like hes constipated or has the water just reached his nether regains,
good stuff as always


----------



## Catmandoo (May 27, 2013)

Oh my!! These are brilliant!


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Then are fantastic shots well done the pair of you , ha ha PS looks like hes constipated or has the water just reached his nether regains,
> good stuff as always



*Niether of those mate... Its the stench of those wretched ninja feet!! Ha ha!! *


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2013)

Fantastic work both of ya! Always love seeing your exploits! Fantastic shots both of you too


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 27, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Niether of those mate... Its the stench of those wretched ninja feet!! Ha ha!! *


Ha ha and i believe ya ive seen pics of what they do to socks


----------



## sonyes (May 27, 2013)

Stunning pics from you both, as always  Lovely place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 27, 2013)

You two have been busy! Epic place, awesome shots and great entry tale. In your last shot, Mr Saint, you look like you are disappointed with the show whereas NK looks to be thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2013)

sshhhh... said:


> you two have been busy! Epic place, awesome shots and great entry tale. In your last shot, mr saint, you look like you are disappointed with the show whereas nk looks to be thoroughly enjoying it!



Rom Com!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 27, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> Rom Com!!



Haha. Guys always deny liking Rom coms but secretly they love them!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Cracking photos from both of you,thanks for sharing.


----------



## slater (May 29, 2013)

Your welcome, remember this next time


----------



## skankypants (May 29, 2013)

What a place!!!great report and pics by both...


----------



## perjury saint (May 29, 2013)

slater said:


> Your welcome, remember this next time


----------



## shatners (May 29, 2013)

Amazing shots from you both... top notch.

Just smiling at the thought of secca thinking all his dreams had come true watching in disbelief as you emerge naked backwards from the entrance and plunge into the water lol!


----------

